# Very Fascinating Watch



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

This is from one of the channels I follow on YouTube. He has some real good videos on farming. Anyways, in this one he talks top to bottom about how they spray crops, what equipment and chemicals etc. Surprisingly they use a lot of the same chemicals and spray techniques as we do on our lawns just on a massive scale. Thought some of you might enjoy

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP7TaoTW18s[/media]


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Very cool. Farmers today have lots of cool toys to play with - they seem more like computer scientists than they do farmers.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

I was expecting just a giant sprayer. That thing had so many features I wasn't expecting, like the sonar auto boom height.


----------

